# Flexwatt or heating cables?



## marxie (Sep 9, 2016)

So I've been out of the hobby for awhile and finally have time and space to get back into keeping herps. I'm having a look at substrate heating and wondering what experiences people have had with 220 volt flexwatt vs heating cable? The 10 cm 220 volt flexwatt is running about 25 watts per meter whereas a 5 meter single strand heat cable is 25 watts in total, so if you're building a multi-unit sweater box rack, you're going to end up with a spider's web of cables and plugs to max out a 600 watt thermostat with heating cable to get the same wattage as flexwatt. I tried some internet searches for seed raising heat cable, but those prices seems even more expensive than the herp stuff, but maybe I'm missing something?

Anyway, I'd appreciate any comments or advice.

Cheers!


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 9, 2016)

Wouldn't it depend on how many containers you want your rack to hold? I have a home-made rack which has 28 tubs and uses 2 x 80W cables, allowing two passes @ 50mm apart, in rebates under the tubs, taped down with aluminium tape from Jaycar to allow conduction of the heat across the width of the tape. Wasn't interested in "maxing out" the thermostat. 

Jamie


----------



## marxie (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks for your reply Jamie. I hadn't seen the higher wattage cables as I've just started looking and came across more of the pet trade sizes. As for "maxing out the thermostat, I used flexwatt when I was overseas and it was a nice even heat, but that was 110 volts and easy to DIY to any length you wanted. My hatchling racks had 100 shoe boxes each with a single thermostat, but I could turn off heat to sets of 20 with a simple light switch every two rows so I was only heating the occupied shelves. In that sense, cheaper to buy one 600 watt thermostat than 5 smaller ones and I wasn't wasting too much electricity. 

Cheers


----------

